# A slide-show of photo's of mare near to foaling & pregnancy



## Gucci_b (30 April 2011)

I have took many photo's of my mare in foal  and when my mare was due to foal I searched the Internet for photo's and guidance, I didn't find that much and as we know all mares are different, but some characteristic's remain the same, so if I can help anyone else with photo's/slide-show of what the mare may look like near to foaling, then it's a great start 
5 hours before foaling Day 341
click on the photo for the slide-show to begin


----------



## tikino (30 April 2011)

great idea gucci


----------



## me_n_super_abby (30 April 2011)

Just watched it. Its really good,  thank you for sharing


----------



## Mega (30 April 2011)

Great idea, wish my mare had shown a few more signs. Fingers crossed we will get a next time and I plan on having her hooked up tp everything!!!

Thanks so much for that x


----------



## Pony_Puzz (30 April 2011)

Would be interesting to get some proven and some maiden mares pictures all together maybe to see the amount of changes/signs/variety that you can see?
Really good idea!


----------



## Spring Feather (30 April 2011)

Good post Gucci and one I thought of doing too.  There are so many posters posting about their mares who do not look like they are anywhere near imminent but who are getting replies from some people saying that they are.  It seems like there are many first time or novice breeders on here who don't know the signs so this is a great post for them


----------



## Pony_Puzz (30 April 2011)

I'm one myself (first time off our mare) and although I think my mare is a bit closer to this side of 340 days, I have seen/watched/read/experienced (not my mare but plenty of others) quite a lot of signs however posts like this do help as they also settle your nerves a bit and you don't end up doing pointless amounts of foal watch (I hope!)
I'm still waiting for my mare to bag up a little more, belly to point/drop as she's now like a wide HGV. This is in my opinion though, she could totally surprise me but she's definately not herself. The poor mini shetland of ours has actually been keeping a good 20m distance as she's regularly running at him (last week) for no reason other than his existance and shes the most placid mare out of foal.

Don't worry no mini shetlands were hurt, he is now in a seperate paddock!


----------



## Rosehip (1 May 2011)

Fantastic Gucci_b! A really useful tool for all those who are new to breeding, or (like me!!) very rusty! 
Looking at the pics of Bee, Seri looks like your pics of 337 days (seri is 325 today), all except for the bag! 
After my initial *Oh My God! Its coming NOW* last week, Ive calmed down 




 and Im just quietly watching and waiting!
Im also slightly in awe and jealous of your skills with the computer!  xx


----------



## Gucci_b (1 May 2011)

hi rosehip   I thought so too, the pic's being a good idea. I know when bee was in foal I looked on the internet for photo's to get an idea of the stages, and hardly found any.


----------



## Rosehip (1 May 2011)

It seems to be much harder this time round!! 
At least Ive got a fair idea now! 
Im taking some more pics tonight to bore you all with!! x


----------



## danceround (1 May 2011)

very well done and thankyou gucci B, hope they both doing well


----------



## hmc (1 May 2011)

Thanks very useful!! hope mum and baby are doing well, I'm still waiting, 345 days yawnnnn


----------

